# Power Toker?



## Prospector (Mar 14, 2012)

I turned in a $2000 (Aprox.) CPAP machine today because It is too much for me to handle at night. They do not reuse the plastic parts so I ended up with what might make a "Super Power Toker", with a little imagination. I have not yet had time to think this out yet, but I thought I would share a photo of it for you to use to advise me on the best way to make such a thing. I would not necessarily want to use it every day but on that very special occasion when you really want to get blasted!

Heres the photo. 

View attachment Power Toker.pdf


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 15, 2012)

You could just put that hose over the end of your bong .  Be like a little gas mask.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 15, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> You could just put that hose over the end of your bong .  Be like a little gas mask.



A gas mask was actually another option I had considered. Dual use may include a canister that attaches to the end, for when you absolutely must use something with harmful vapors.

I made one once about 35 years ago that included a small pump, hose, copper tubing with a hole in the top and the end open, with my finger over the end, kind of like the bong principle except with a joint, which goes in the top hole.
It would suck down a dube in about 15 seconds! The only problem was the resin, which would gum up the pump.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 15, 2012)

If you were using that for snoring, consider the mouthpieces that hold your jaw at the right angle; they work.


----------



## Prospector (Mar 16, 2012)

King Bud said:
			
		

> If you were using that for snoring, consider the mouthpieces that hold your jaw at the right angle; they work.



Thank you for reminding me about the one my dentist custom made. I stopped using it back when I got the machine, then forgot about it.

Thanks again


----------

